# Thai police check



## Bonbons

Anyone has experience with obtaining a Thai Police clearance while out of Thailand? I see there are agents such as Siam Legal and aplusservice which can help me.

Anyone used either of these agents before? Thanks guys! My worry is whether these agents are legit...


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

When I came here in 2009, all I needed was a notarized copy of my police record from the police department. Seemed to suffice for Thailand.


----------



## dancebert

Bonbons said:


> Anyone used either of these agents before? Thanks guys! My worry is whether these agents are legit...


In January I researched getting the police clearance from inside Thailand. The only negative comments I saw about the agents was the high cost for something you can do yourself.

You'll reach a much larger audience for your question at thaivisa.com


----------



## Jim Slip

Agents will treat you as a meal ticket. Just get your own police background check yourself.


----------



## Omegaman477

Bonbons said:


> Anyone has experience with obtaining a Thai Police clearance while out of Thailand? I see there are agents such as Siam Legal and aplusservice which can help me.
> 
> Anyone used either of these agents before? Thanks guys! My worry is whether these agents are legit...


You can do it via post, through any Thai Embassy. See the website for your local Thai Embassy for instructions. Its easy.

Do not use an agent/broker. Wolves in Wolves clothing.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6

Omegaman477 said:


> You can do it via post, through any Thai Embassy. See the website for your local Thai Embassy for instructions. Its easy.
> 
> Do not use an agent/broker. Wolves in Wolves clothing.


"Do not use an agent/broker. Wolves in Wolves clothing."

Duly noted.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi All,
I use the agent in the end and they are fast and trustworthy. I figure it is no big deal as they are listed on the official police website.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Bonbons said:


> Hi All,
> I use the agent in the end and they are fast and trustworthy. I figure it is no big deal as they are listed on the official police website.


Could you share the contact detail of the said agent?
Thanks in advance!


----------

